# Nina Ricci Le Tient Ricci Lipstick - Question



## eyebrowless (Jul 4, 2019)

Hi there, 

I have an older Nina Ricci Lipstick.. The colour on the bottom says Les Corails and 16, however when I Google, Les Corails doesn't come up as that number. 

Searching the name comes up as the right colour, but searching the number comes up with something different and searching both together comes up nil.

Does anyone have a list of that line? Should I x-post to swatches?

Pics attached.

LMK


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Jul 4, 2019)

US eBay has Les Reds, Les Fuscias, Les Sepias but I didn’t see Les Corails.  Maybe international eBay sellers might have them?


----------

